

Procedural Heightmap Terrain Generation - bemmu
https://www.seedofandromeda.com/blogs/58-procedural-heightmap-terrain-generation

======
azernik
This looks very good on the micro level, but not so much on the macro level
("blobby", in the author's own words). Part of what's needed is something that
at least somewhat emulates plate tectonics and other real geological processes
- not well enough for simulation purposes, but well enough to get things to
look right to a human viewer.

This is a nice description of the manual version of the process (in the
context of RPG setting design):
[http://www.giantitp.com/articles/xO3dVM8EDKJPlKxmVoG.html](http://www.giantitp.com/articles/xO3dVM8EDKJPlKxmVoG.html)

~~~
zamalek
To add to that list of references[1]. This example is particularly good in
terms of believability - it does a good job at hiding the procedural origins
and is really believable.

[1]: [http://experilous.com/1/blog/post/procedural-planet-
generati...](http://experilous.com/1/blog/post/procedural-planet-generation)

------
tluyben2
There are a lot of helpful blogs / pages to get started, but non (that I could
find) teach about perfecting the result. Are there any? From the end result
here to a real scenery like
[https://www.seedofandromeda.com/assets/images/blogs/rockies....](https://www.seedofandromeda.com/assets/images/blogs/rockies.jpg)
seems quite far off.

------
yoha
Nice detailed article.

There is also some interesting information about making quadtree-based quad
spheres
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrilateralized_spherical_cu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrilateralized_spherical_cube))
in this presentation about the making of Kerbal Space Program, at 30min 40s:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXTxQko-
JH0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXTxQko-JH0) (the whole thing is worth
the watch).

------
eigenbom
This is a great introduction to procedural planet generation.

There's only so far you can go with this tactic. Instead of a high-res LOD
height-map built with the same old functions, I'd really love to see a low-res
off-line calculated world with overhangs, erosion effects, impact crater, and
other crazy structures.

------
robotkilla
I've been working on a version of this (almost the same techniques described
in this post) for a game I'm working on. The internets has loads of tutorials
on how to do this sort of thing - there was a paper published describing these
techniques from 2011). Pretty cool stuff.

